# Fishing 'cannon' ... who needs a tin boat?



## DaleH (Sep 7, 2017)

Now I've seen it all, from RC boats and drones that drag your lure out to where you want it ... now here's the cross between a potato gun and a surf rod. Have at it folks! _Fire in the hole ...* BOOM!*_


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 7, 2017)

this has beeen going on for awhile. you also buy bait launchers that are like slingshots that go on your rod. Bill dance was using one a long time ago fishing near a dam. you could only get so close to it so they were launching lures up to the spillway.


----------



## jethro (Jul 26, 2018)

I have a buddy that fishes with one of the air cannons. It's amazing to be honest.


----------



## eshaw (Jul 26, 2018)

When I lived in Key West I saw a fella that used a kite for the same purpose. He used a cloths pin to attach his line to it. Seemed to work ok.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 27, 2018)

Next up after the Tracker III rebuild will be re-purposing my trusty old potato cannon. Pure redneck genius.


----------



## Jim (Aug 9, 2018)

That would be awesome for the Wachusett reservoir.


----------



## captain belly (Sep 11, 2018)

saw this a couple years ago.... I wonder if there's a law against these in certain areas. I have a potato gun, and I know the local authorities frown on them. That being said....... I want one.


----------

